# Best laptop from 50k to 75k?



## conman_revolution (Nov 29, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50000 to 75000 Rs. 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15-16"

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Business applications and working on softwares alongwith performing  multitasking at same time (with optional gaming sometimes, no gaming graphics would do but desired configuration is must )  

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Intel core - i7Quad core atleast 5th gen processor, though 6th gen processor if available in India by now and within budget would be great! 
Operating system-Even DOS would do, will install preferred Windows operating system later 
RAM - 8GB,
HDD - 1TB,
SSD usable capacity if inbuilt would be great! 
Atleast 3Hrs Battery life backup 
Atleast 4 USB ports, Ethernet port. 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Asus, Lenovo, HP
b. Dislikee: Dell, Acer


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )

1080p preferred but 768p would do to compromise above configuration. 

Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
Anything beyond 3Hrs. 

Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )

Preferably Locally from Mumbai or else through Online if good seller and cheap from Local shops.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 29, 2015)

This might be the laptop with the best performance under 75k.. Just add an additional 8GB RAM & you are good to go.. It has an adiitional M2 or mSATA port, i guess, not sure (If it does add an SSD n install OS in that)

Asus ROG GL552JX DM291D Core I7 4750HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay

Note: There are no quad core 5th gen i7.... 6th gen hasn't released in India yet


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 29, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> This might be the laptop with the best performance under 75k.. Just add an additional 8GB RAM & you are good to go.. It has an adiitional M2 or mSATA port, i guess, not sure (If it does add an SSD n install OS in that)
> 
> Asus ROG GL552JX DM291D Core I7 4750HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay
> 
> Note: There are no quad core 5th gen i7.... 6th gen hasn't released in India yet



16k extra for what that ROG logo and Chasis.
You can always customize it with a skin


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 30, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> *16k extra for what that ROG logo and Chasis*.
> You can always customize it with a skin



Didn't get you


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 30, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Didn't get you



It's smaller sibling is available for 50k
With same specifications.
Plastic built,not classy looking but gets the job done pretty well.

Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay

Add Ripjaws 4 GB from Primeabgb (11-11-11-28,1.35 Volts) -₹1700

Transcend SSD370s for 6.3k
Transcend Information 256 GB SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive TS256GSSD370S *www.amazon.in/dp/B00VX82P38/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_q09wwb1RTQP4Y

This SSD performs better than 850 Evo slightly and is cheaper.
If you want more endurance get BX100 for same price.

Performance : SSD370s> BX100
Endurance:BX100> 370s

You are done.

If you are unsatisfied with the TN display swap is out for an IPS for 7-8k

Total cost way below 66k.
So vfm


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 30, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> It's smaller sibling is available for 50k
> With same specifications.
> Plastic built,not classy looking but gets the job done pretty well.
> 
> ...



Differences, i.e why you should pay extra 10k for ROG one:
- 1080p anti glare display vs 768p
- 7200rpm HDD vs 5400rpm
- Backlit keyboard vs non-backlit
- Additional M2 slot for adding SSD
- Being a ROG, its definitely has a better build quality & better heat dissipation

PS : The cost of ROG one is 61k, not 66k

*www.asus.com/in/Notebooks/GL552JX/

- - - Updated - - -

As the budget is 75k, add an additional 250GB M2 SSD & 8GB RAM(~3k)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 30, 2015)

+1 to Asus ROG GL552JX from ebay.


----------



## conman_revolution (Nov 30, 2015)

useful inputs provided! however guys is there any useful 5th generation processor in the offering anywhere & if so any model recommended and worth buying?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2015)

conman_revolution said:


> useful inputs provided! however guys is there any useful 5th generation processor in the offering anywhere & if so any model recommended and worth buying?


If you can import, get a Clevo/sager laptop from xotic pc. You'll get a 6th gen proccy in them.


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 1, 2015)

conman_revolution said:


> useful inputs provided! however guys is there any useful 5th generation processor in the offering anywhere & if so any model recommended and worth buying?



I don't know if 6th generation, or in that case, 5th generation processors will provide a really huge leap in performance, 10% top. Now considering that a low end quad core processor is already good enough for literally anything (even the second generation ones are good enough), you can safely go with 4th generation one offered in both suggestions.
Now there is one peculiar thing about i7-4750HQ, which is being offered in ROG. It has Iris Pro 5200 iGP. Now I don't care much about the integrated graphic processor that much, the advantage of additional 128MB of L4 cache certainly makes it better than "normal" quad cores.


----------



## conman_revolution (Dec 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you can import, get a Clevo/sager laptop from xotic pc. You'll get a 6th gen proccy in them.



thx.for ur suggestion  but dont wanna go thru the custom harrasment...

- - - Updated - - -



Siddhartht said:


> I don't know if 6th generation, or in that case, 5th generation processors will provide a really huge leap in performance, 10% top. Now considering that a low end quad core processor is already good enough for literally anything (even the second generation ones are good enough), you can safely go with 4th generation one offered in both suggestions.
> Now there is one peculiar thing about i7-4750HQ, which is being offered in ROG. It has Iris Pro 5200 iGP. Now I don't care much about the integrated graphic processor that much, the advantage of additional 128MB of L4 cache certainly makes it better than "normal" quad cores.



hmmmm!agree with you to quite an extent  there! but the 6th gen. processors seem worth buying! don't know when outdated electronic products from developer/developed countries stop getting dumped in India and we people get preferential access to avail use of the best and latest technology in hand in the world at the outset...is the ROG option  provided by [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]  the only  best and only recommended option ? would like to look at few more similar options b4 giving a thought on finalising any model of 4th Gen. proccy....


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 2, 2015)

My laptop has 3rd gen quad core i7 & believe me, it still powerful enough for anything I throw at it... Although my GPU is showing its age...

As there are no quad core 5th gen i7 processors, 4th gen is still the best bet for Indians (6th gen has quad core i7 but no idea when that will be released here)


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 2, 2015)

conman_revolution said:


> thx.for ur suggestion  but dont wanna go thru the custom harrasment...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I kind of like that ROG option just because of the processor; the L4 cache is tempting.


----------



## conman_revolution (Dec 3, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> My laptop has 3rd gen quad core i7 & believe me, it still powerful enough for anything I throw at it... Although my GPU is showing its age...
> 
> As there are no quad core 5th gen i7 processors, 4th gen is still the best bet for Indians (6th gen has quad core i7 but no idea when that will be released here)



Alright then! made up my mind to go forward with the ROG finally. appreciate ur help.....

- - - Updated - - -



Siddhartht said:


> I kind of like that ROG option just because of the processor; the L4 cache is tempting.



Thx.for ur helpful inputs and  suggestion....


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 4, 2015)

dude, if you can go upto 75K, why not look for some refurbished/old stock Lenovo Y laptop with 750M with GDDR5 V RAMS.
DDR3 VRAM suxxxxxx. Good for year 2010 games and before at the most...


----------



## conman_revolution (Dec 6, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> dude, if you can go upto 75K, why not look for some refurbished/old stock Lenovo Y laptop with 750M with GDDR5 V RAMS.
> DDR3 VRAM suxxxxxx. Good for year 2010 games and before at the most...



mate am not a gamer! just a few games here and there for refreshment & that's it! what I have been  looking for is a performance laptop for multitasking without any lags....


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 6, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> dude, if you can go upto 75K, why not look for some refurbished/old stock Lenovo Y laptop with 750M with GDDR5 V RAMS.
> DDR3 VRAM suxxxxxx. Good for year 2010 games and before at the most...



GTX950M is much better than GT750M, forget about DDR3 or 5


----------



## Mohit2701 (Dec 11, 2015)

I was thinking dell 7559 but since it hasn't launched in india yet i cant recommend that. U have to get it from the us because here it will have a price upwards of 60k. If u can get it from there, it will be abt 50-53k.


----------

